# Pigeons



## bartosch7 (Jul 22, 2009)

Our landlord reroofed the buildings. We had the birds flying in and out of the roof through the soffit that had come down. They nested up there for about a year. Then the siding people sealed up the siding and sealed the birds in the roof. We have called the office twice and nothing has been done. We can hear them running around and crying. What can we do?


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

go up and get them down lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bartosch7 said:


> Our landlord reroofed the buildings. We had the birds flying in and out of the roof through the soffit that had come down. They nested up there for about a year. Then the siding people sealed up the siding and sealed the birds in the roof. We have called the office twice and nothing has been done. We can hear them running around and crying. What can we do?


go to the office in person and state the problem, if you get the run around call your local wildlife dept they may beable to direct you, if that does not work call your news paper or news channel and let them know what is happening.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

In the meantime, put some food and water up there for the poor things!!!


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Any luck getting them out?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Can you reach the pigeons from inside the house?


----------

